# UPS Delivery 5000 ml Flask



## rusty (Mar 1, 2013)

This is how my 5 liter jacketed flask arrived this morning.

The ebay seller put the flask inside a box then tossed in some peanuts, flask being heavier that foam settled to the rock hard bottom of the box. 

Yea thats my blood on ebay item: 320898629674


----------



## qst42know (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.

I hate those green air bags and any like them they are the most useless packing material ever invented.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 1, 2013)

hope your getting a refund for that blood,


----------



## resabed01 (Mar 1, 2013)

That person doesn't know how to pack stuff


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 1, 2013)

That is sad..


----------



## denim (Mar 1, 2013)

It's amazing who they'll give a job to nowadays all in an effort to keep operating costs down and profits sky high. And who pays the price? Shame indeed.

Dennis


----------



## skippy (Mar 1, 2013)

I've taken delivery of broken glassware with similar level of care on three different occasions. It taught me to go overboard on the packaging. The glass needs to be protected from the possibility of sharp blows, packed to prevent crushing of the box, and the really delicate stuff can even break on it's own inertia if it's dropped or bumped and not cushioned enough, that is in things like glass coils in condensers. It's really hard when you also may be having it inspected through customs - as you want the repacking to be fairly intuitive or natural to whatever customs agent may open it, otherwise they are going to as likely as not pack it however they feel like... Glassware can be a real bother to pack right.


----------



## rusty (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes I'm well aware it's the shipper who will be reimbursed for the damage from UPS, since I was getting no response from the vendor decided to initiate the claim from my end. 

Glad I did as I learned something new.

Within a very short time I was contacted by a USP claims representative, since I live rural she asked if I could provide pictures of the package and explain how it was packaged in addition what type of material was used to cushion the glassware.

I told her foam peanuts and those air pouches, nothing more. Although I felt that the vendor could have done a much better job securing the flask for it's cross border journey.

Once the pictures have been examined by the claims adjuster, it's entirely possible that the vendor maybe out of pocket.

While speaking with the claims adjuster asked her about being reimbursed for the Brokerage and Duty ( $96.36 ) she informed me since I had initiated the claim it is possible to be reimbursed for those fees. I'll have to wait patiently to see if I'm reimbursed those costs.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 5, 2013)

If they don't pay the claim how did you pay for it? Just do a reversal through your bank, paypal, or credit card if the vendor won't answer your request.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 5, 2013)

rusty said:


> Yes I'm well aware it's the shipper who will be reimbursed for the damage from UPS, since I was getting no response from the vendor decided to initiate the claim from my end.
> 
> Glad I did as I learned something new.
> 
> ...


If you plan on purchasing from them again or any one else for that matter, if they're sending glassware for delicate items, inform them to mark the box on ALL sides with the word "*FRAGILE*". I've never had any broken glassware delivered to me, but I know it's frustrating to be expecting something and it gets delivered damaged.

Depending on the cost, you may have come out like a fat rat in a cheese stack if you asked them to give you an extra one for the inconvenience.

Kevin


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Mar 5, 2013)

testerman said:


> If you plan on purchasing from them again or any one else for that matter, if they're sending glassware for delicate items, inform them to mark the box on ALL sides with the word "*FRAGILE*".


 :lol: I suspect that "FRAGILE" translates to 'PUNT/THROW/TOSS FURTHER AND HARDER' by package handlers regardless of first languange! :lol:
I hope it all works out for you Rusty.


----------

